# Shots, IM or Subcutaneous?



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been giving my boys penicillin the last 4 days subcutaneous. This morning I tried to give it intermuscular with disasterous results. I poked him, pulled back, saw no blood, starting pushing in and then noticed blood in the syringe. I quickly pulled it out and the goat took 10 steps and collapsed. Luckily he is doing ok but I am a little gunshy about what to do next. What are the cost/benifits of each? Was I just lucky to hit a vein on the first try? I grew up giving shots to cows and pigs and never pulled back and never had any problems. 

Thank you,


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

where did you place the syringe - which body part?

Goats have less muscle than cows and pigs and it's easier to "screw up" a shot.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

In the back of the thigh. I had a couple of people show me hot to do it before I tried it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to worry. We have done the same thing in our early years of giving shots. Since the goats don't have as much muscle mass as a cow or horse it is much easier to accidentally hit a blood vessel with an IM injection. We still give every injection we can IM so it doesn't leave a lump under the skin that could be misconstrued as a CL lump by a potential buyer. No matter how many times you tell them the lump is an injection site they are still nervous about it. IM injections do away with that issue all together. 

Most commonly they are given in the neck or rear leg. The neck seems to be much more tender so we always use a rear leg. Insert from the back and stay as high as you can. That will keep you away from most problem areas. When pulling the plunger back, try to hold it for a couple of seconds just to make sure. Still to this day I'll get blood every once in a while with a small goat and have to reposition the needle before injecting.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You did everything right. THink how it would have been if you ween't paying attention. Everyone should have epinephrine available right there when giving any shots. You don't have time to go get it out of the first aid kit when something like this happens.

Shots can be given either sub Q or IM. Usually thick oil based things like antibiotics are given IM and water based theing like vaccines are given subQ. At least that's how we do it around here.

What area were you injecting. Goats don't have much muscle in any given spot so are harder to get a location on.


----------

